

How do I take my iOS app from $1.5k/mth currently to $10k/mth? - ian_cyw

We've been working at developing and supporting this iOS app for 14 months now. 
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/dvd-player-for-ipad/id376493632?mt=8<p>We've tried everything in the book including:
1) free version + paid version
2) permanent money back guarantee
3) extensive SEO, we occupy almost all of the first page of "DVD" and "iPad"
4) extensive support, we use Fogbugz and track every single ticket and give refunds immediately.<p>Questions being:
1) Is the market too small and should we move into adjacent markets?
2) If so, how about the Air Video space? Though they really have a great product that I love to use...<p>Otherwise, should I just scrap support and keep the app on life support given that it cant feed the Support and Dev teams...<p>Much appreciated!
======
tobylane
I wouldn't buy that because I'd either use a VNC, or rip the DVD. I also
wouldn't buy anything with such reasonable negative reviews. Air Video is for
videos in general, so it is what people will look for. I'd suggest moving on.

------
ddagradi
Fix the bugs - 1 star reviews aren't helping you.

~~~
revorad
On the flip side, also ask happy users to post reviews.

------
veyron
Have you asked existing users what they like / dislike?

